# Can you ID this one please ? :confused:



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Can you ID this one please ???*

Hello everyone,

I'd like to get rid of an algae that grows in my tank, but I don't know what it exactly is... I've been looking for it in this forum, but can't really find it.

It's a blue-green thin hair algae that specially grows on the edge of Echinodorus leaves, and also on the snails' shells.

Can you help me to ID that algae ?

Thank you very much for your help !!!!! :hail:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like beard algae possibly. Could you take a picture of it under water?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I agree with AaronT, it is beard algae. You can distroy it with bleach.. if you plan to start your aquarium again or if you are not in a hurry you can increase your Co2 and give us more water parameters and fertilization regime.


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for the reply 

Sorry Aaron, I tried to take other pictures but they were bad.

This is my first tank. As I will move in a few weeks and start more seriously a new aquarium, I don't pay much attention to water parameters except pH (7.0) and GH (10) and I don't inject CO2 and fertilizer... :ban:

I will try CO2 and look for further information on this forum, before bleaching the tank 

Last question : what beard algae exactly is ? Cyanobacteria, rhodophyta... ?

Thanks again !


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a very good reference to bookmark: Aquarium Algae
I find this to be the best hobbyest grade algae identifier I have seen.


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks hoppycalif for the link !

In fact, my algae looks like this one (photo from AquariumAlgae)










It is supposed to be staghorn algae. How do you get rid of these ?


----------

